# October 6th Presas Trivia Question



## James Miller (Oct 6, 2011)

*Presas Trivia Question 10-6-11:

*Question:
*Why is the knot of the Modern Arnis belt worn on the side?*

Datu  Hartman will announce the correct answer at the end of next week.


----------

